# Help with housey things please!



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Strange request but I'm after some unusual green glasses to display in my kitchen! 
Have looked everywhere for a while and can't really find anything .... except 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/GUZZINI-TABLE-ART-CHAMPAGNE-FLUTES/dp/B001V0IP78/ref=sr_1_50?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1282833768&sr=1-50

but I dont think dh would be happy if I spent that amount on them!
I also want something quirky/funky for my bedroom in a turquoise colour, wall art, anything really  
So anyone else got any idea's? 

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey hun, have you had a look in Wilkinsons? They are doing some lovely turquoise flowers, candles and prints for the bedroom - my sister has bought some lovely bits from there. Not sure about the glasses though hun, sorry   

Happy shopping!!!


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya
Have a look for LSA - they do glasses in lots of colours, and much more reasonable, last time I got some I think it was bout 8 quid for a wine glass.

http://www.lsa-international.com/lifestyle.aspx?menu1=eatdrink&menu2=breakfastbrunch

You can get it house of fraser, debenhams, selfridges, john lewis etc... lots of places - and some places (JLewis) so their own version too, so you might get lucky  
http://www.johnlewis.com/73569/Product.aspx
These are on sale.
Rx

***This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites***


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks Staly and Tina    Checking those out now, although have to find out where the nearest wilkinsons is, dont think we have one near us .... 
Just had a look, there's one 5 miles away! Will go take a look there too   

xx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

I read this a while back but couldn't really help.

But was in next today and saw some greeny tinted glasses that fit the bit exactly, from what I saw they cost like £5 each. 

The only thing is I've checked on the website and in true next fashion it appears to be something onlyy in the stores.

But it was a large champagne style glass with green in the top part - clear'ish glass at the bottom. They looked truly stunning.

I guess if you've got a next homeware store nearby then they should stock them.

xx


----------

